# I got dumped in a cold mountain stream!



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

This past Saturday My hubby and I were meeting another couple at a fairly new trailhead called "Dry Creek" here in N. Georgia. It is a great place to ride, nice trails and fantastic parking. Anyway... we saddled up and started down a gravel/dirt road toward the mountains along the Pinhoti trail. 

About 2 miles from the trailer we came to a creek crossing. So far everytime I have ever crossed here there has been water, even though the name is DRY CREEK. The creek was full, but not flooded, due to all the recent rain we have had. Me and hubby were at the front of the group and my mare stopped to drink the second she got to the water. She is on a mission to taste of every mud puddle/ditch run off/creek/river we come to. 

When she came to the creek water she stepped into it 1-3 steps. and started drinking. I laid my reins down so she could easly drink but remember everyone behind me. So, I nudged her to step forward into the creek so those behind could drink also. The next thing I saw was that slow motion camera stuff. I was going down into the water. My mare also went in.. When I came up I was TOTALLY drenched, and my mares head and shoulder were wet. 

Apparently, She got her feet hung in that black waffle stuff that they sometimes put into creek crossings to keep it from washing. Hubby said when she stopped and was drinking her feet slid forward in the mud, when I nudged her forward she tried to walk forward with her front feet and they got hung up in the mesh/waffle stuff. 

My hair, all my clothes were soaking wet along with water sloshing in my boots. I took off my polartech jacket that was dripping and rode back to the trailer in my camisole/cuddle duds, long sleeve t-shirt, jeans and sloshing boots.

It was such a beautiful day, the sun was shinning, but it was a very cool day, not cold but very cool and the wind was starting to get stronger. I was very upset that I was messing up such a wonderful ride, but very thankful that me and my mare were perfectly fine... She looked at me like "gee mom, what are you doing down there and why am I so wet?"

Moral of this story.. .I am going to load just a few extra clothes in the trailer for an emergency. I had a coat to put on at the truck, and towels to sit on and wipe off with. Needless to say when I got home 2 hours later the dry clothes felt wonderful.. but then I found that my mare had actually hit me with her foot on my leg/foot/ankle. I had a gash on my shin bone and my foot was sore and bruised from her apparently stepping on it. It was not bad.. I even wore heels to church the next day without limping. 

Oh the JOYS of riding!!

Rhonda


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I am glad you are both not to badly injured, And ya extra clothes and a towel may come in handy lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That "black stuff" (which I am not sure what it is) sounds like a real hazard to trail riders. It could have been much, much worse.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have ridden over it before and have never had a problem. I think where the problem came from was when she slid some and I think her hoof got caught. BUT, yes it very well COULD have been a bad problem. So the lesson learned is be aware of it and watch where your horse puts their feet!

Rhonda


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Glad you are OK! Where we ride in north west SC, there is a lot of that netting. I always wondered how dangerous it was if a horse got a shoe or hoof caught.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What is this netting for? is it only at crossings?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's there to stabilize the ground. I've seen it at water crossings and places where there is a good deal of run-off from rain. It's real heavy stuff and over the years, I've never seen it torn but I can't imagine that it lasts forever.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

ughhh! That is the pits. Glad you weren't hurt to badly. I have never seen it in creeks around here but I can see where it could catch your horses hooves with really bad results. Glad y'all are both ok and I think the extra set of clothes is not a bad idea!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

At least it wasn't a muddy marsh mess! Streams = moving water, which is a great thing!

That black stuff sounds dangerous though.. netting?! Even worse! I'm glad you two are alright


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have seen it in many creeks around here especially where it is a swift "mountain creek" that could easily have erosion from all types of traffic. I have traveled across it many times and it has always had plenty of rocks/gravel/sand in it to keep it in place and it has never caused a problem TILL NOW. I really think it normally would not be a problem just walking across, just be aware of it.

Rhonda


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Brrr! Glad you were both okay. 

I've not seen this netting stuff you guys are talking about. Here in flat as heck Indiana, there's not too many rushing creeks lol! (I'm picturing snow fence in my head) Maybe a pic next time? Pretty please?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> (I'm picturing snow fence in my head) Maybe a pic next time? Pretty please?


Close. Picture black snow fence that is much heavier and with openings that are rather small so that a hoof can't get through.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Dang Rhonda....

We ride in N. Georgia and SE Tennessee also. I keep a backpack, with a change of cloths for me and my wife, towels, 2 sleeping bags, a small backpacking stove, hikerpro water filter and dehydrated food in my truck.

Just in case. The forest service roads are steep and narrow. If you go up there during the week, you might not pass another car all day. 

It's so remote in places, if something does happen, it's best to be prepared to sit for awhile.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Gunslinger, where are you from? I live in Resaca, a small comunity just south of Dalton,GA.

We ride in the Cohutta wilderness area that has many of those narrow, steep winding roads that would be next to impossible to turn around on or back up on if a tree was down.. so we have started keeping a chain saw in the tool box. 

I have some jeans that are too big (have lost weight) and I am going to stash them along with sock and a shirt in the trailer .. you just never know when I might need them!!

Rhonda


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

O M GOSH, Rhondalynn!! I was with the Cumberland Guard when we did several CW reenactments just outside of Resaca in the late 1980's, early 1990's. We did a parade in town, and I think, judging by the silence (JUST for us), it was the first time in 120 years that a Union army marched through town. ROFL!!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Well if you were in the CW reenactors then you were on my family's farm. The farm the "battles" were fought on was right across the river from me. THe land you battled on was my hubby's uncle. 

Those big cannon would rattle my house windows every year.. It is fun to watch the horse and dogs when those cannon are shot. 

I am sure as a "union" soldier you did get the cold shoulder.. you know those **** YANKEE's!! The battles might be over here in the south.. but the war is NOT!! 

I enjoy the reenactment each May..

Rhonda


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

TOO funny!! LOL
_Beautiful_ country where you live. =D


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

RhondaLynn said:


> Hi Gunslinger, where are you from? I live in Resaca, a small comunity just south of Dalton,GA.
> 
> We ride in the Cohutta wilderness area that has many of those narrow, steep winding roads that would be next to impossible to turn around on or back up on if a tree was down.. so we have started keeping a chain saw in the tool box.
> 
> ...


We live in Harrison about 40 miles from the cotton patch. My wife and I road the Beech bottom trail down to the Jacks river this fall and had the same problem, a tree across the road, no room to turn around, and no room to get around it. So, we've also put a couple of log chains in the tool box as well, so we can pull the logs out of the way after we cut them.

One trip, back when we had the two wheel drive, we got stuck about half way up the mountain on the road to rice camp trail head, a bluff on one side, 500 feet straight down on the other side.

That was the straw that broke the camels back, so we upgraded the truck to an f350 4x4.

This spring, we rode Iron mountain, got 10 miles around on the 12 mile loop and had to turn around and ride back. We made it back to the cotton patch at dark, and I was thinking we might have to spend the night in the woods.

I love to ride up there, but haven't been yet this month as the days are short, so the few times we've road in January have been at the Chickamagua battle field. My wife and her girlfriend did ride Ft. Mountain on a Thursday or Friday, but I had to work and didn't get to make that trip.

We're always looking for someone to ride with and usually it's just the two of us.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Wool and polypro outer and under wear still works to keep you warm when wet. That can be a lifesaver if you find yourself soaked outdoors on a cool, winday day.

They can be lifesavers. Literally.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Gunslinger, Sometimes we park at the Silco Campground.on the TN side. and ridge up the road to Big Creek Campground. This is a ride we do alot in the fall when yellowjackets are bad. We also just like this "road ride" Big Creek Campground is a very pretty stream to eat lunch at. (part of Big Frog Loop)

Once I turned at the Cottonwood patch going up to Rice Camp and my truck wouldn't pull up that first really rough part. we had to take a horse off. Thankfully, hubby bought a new PU soon after. 

Have you ridden Rice Camp recently? The last time we tried to ride it (maybe a year or more ago) it was TOTALLY blocked by blown down trees (big ones) about 2 miles from the parking lot at the top. I use to love that trail when it was hotter because of how many times you cross the creek. I wish the Forest Service would clear it out. 


We have Spotted SAddle Horses, that are not super FAST, but naturally faster than a QH. We would love to meet you there sometime. 

Rhonda


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

mildot said:


> Wool and polypro outer and under wear still works to keep you warm when wet. That can be a lifesaver if you find yourself soaked outdoors on a cool, winday day.
> 
> They can be lifesavers. Literally.


Yes I agree. The southern Appalachians are a different kind of place, and the weather can change very quickly. Even in the summer, you need to be ready for some cool weather.

We camped at penitentiary branch on the Jacks river one fourth of July weekend and the temps dropped into the 50's.


----------

